# Canonscan OSX DRIVERS HERE YAY!!!!!



## theCaptain (Jan 4, 2003)

Finally the Canonscan Drivers are here, seems like we have been waiting forever but we wait no longer!!!!! YAAAAY

http://www.usa.canon.com/html/conCprSupport.jsp?type=osx&sname=scanners&section=10145


----------



## fryke (Jan 4, 2003)

hmm... are they the same that were available from the european site earlier in 2002?


----------



## bjurusik (Jan 4, 2003)

These have been out for almost a month now, lol. http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25910&highlight=canon+scanner


----------



## theCaptain (Jan 5, 2003)

sorry but I thought we needed an dedicated thread, because I looked at that thread and thought it was just about UMAX scanners so I skipped it, I want to inform others with Canon Scanners directly.


----------



## drustar (Jan 5, 2003)

all i can say is - "yay!" i've been waiting for these for such a long a$$ time.


----------



## bjurusik (Jan 5, 2003)

Now if they'd only release a toolbox for most of them.  Atleast I don't think they have.  The only way I can scan is using Photoshop and import from the scanner.  Doing this brings up a toolbox, but that's the only way to get it I believe.


----------



## themacko (Jan 5, 2003)

I just purchased an LiDE 30 a couple days ago and I'm really happy that it works in OS X, even if it's only through Photoshop Elements 2.

My problem is, everytime I scan something in the Toolbox app (or whatever it is) tries to open the file through Classic ... no big deal but it does get annoying after a while.


----------



## drustar (Jan 5, 2003)

i just installed the drivers and i guess they're ok. i have the CanoScan N656U.

i wish they updated the gray window look to it. i was hoping for it to be completely os x, graphic-wise at least.


----------

